# Alcohol Consumption



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

I go through phases really. Sometimes I'll get a bottle of wine on Fridays and drink it over the weekend. Sometimes I'll have a few ciders when me and bf are out camping. Sometimes BF buys a bottle of rum and I'll have one or two with some ice. 

And then I go without touching a drop for a few weeks on end.

I'm not too attached to alcohol and don't enjoy getting drunk (it pretty much just puts me to sleep) so whenever I do drink it's never more than three. Three of anything is my limit before I start yawning and will want to go nap.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I used to drink like a case of beer a weekend when I was in Wisconsin with my buddies. Now in Texas I rarely drink since I'm so busy. The last time I drank was watching the NFC championship. I did buy 4 liters of liquor yesterday when I was in Mexico just because it was cheap at like $3.55 a liter. I actually paid more for the tax to bring it into Texas ($3.75 a liter) than I did for the liquor.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I used to drink very, very frequently. Now I abstain completely from alcohol of any sorts, and I have for the last two years.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Check out these prices in Mexico:
















Needless to say, I'll probably be down in another month to buy some more.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't drink alcohol anymore, all kinds of alcohol because I have an Asian Flush Syndrome or alcohol flush reaction. I would get palpitations, thickness of face, numbing feeling, red allergies, and red face. Did I mention I have a hypertension? Alcohol would worsen it.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

1-10 is a large bracket, wow. One a daily basis, I have one glass of wine. Sometimes two. It is _very_ rare that I have more than five drinks...maybe yearly. There have only been one or two occasions in my life when I had more than 10 drinks.


----------



## Lakin (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm underage at this point in time, but alcohol just does not interest me in the least. I couldn't see myself drinking it when I become of legal age.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

My social and (ir)regular alcohol consummation generally involves 4-6 beers (0.5L each) and a few long drinks (Rum + Coke). According to the chart I may be breaking the 11 on occasion.

That generally gets me through the night and in harder instances even through the day after :mellow:

My belly certainly did all it could to physically show me what the results of frequent party weekends were in the long run :tongue:


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Teetotal since birth.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

I drank a lot back in the day. Often and a lot of drinks per event xD 

Right now it is rarely and no more than a couple of small whiskeys (in my country the small drink is 50ml).


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

I brought a bottle of alcohol to a new years party, 2014.. A year later I went to the same place for new years 2015, and took with me the same bottle which had been untouched since ^^.
:laughing::tongue:

But then I also drank heavily. 

Other than that, maybe a beer, wine, or something else to the food at social gatherings and such.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't drink because it's waste of money and time, it's bad for my health, I have no close friends who'd be old enough to drink with me and I don't like the way it tastes anyway.


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

I drink socially on occasion or maybe a drink with dinner, but I don't allow myself more than one or two drinks a night. And because of my age I haven't been drinking in the US until very recently. The drinking age is 18 in my home state in Australia. Since I want to enter law enforcement in the future I'm careful about being a goody goody.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

It really varies, and there's been times in my life where I've drank very heavily and times where I hardly drank at all.

Heaviest was a 42 day drinking binge where I drank mostly liquor. The most was a little over 2 months without anything. I mostly drink alone because it's cheaper. I also get very creative when I drink, so I like being around my guitar or being able to write, which I can't do if I'm out with people. 

I prefer whiskey, either straight or in a Manhattan. Sometimes I like a cold beer though, especially in summer. Around 7 drinks and I'm feeling pretty drunk. 

These days I only drink a few times a month, but not too long ago I was drinking pretty much every day for a couple of weeks.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Lately I've been going to the bar after work or sometime maybe 4 days a week. I usually just have 1 or 2 drinks, maybe 3. I'm also a lightweight and can't typically keep it down because acid reflux. Still drink though, but I could stop in a second if I wanted to. Waste of money, in my case, but it is still a social thing.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

I usually drink on Fridays, or will down a beer or two after a particularly fatty/sodium filled meal. Sometimes I'll have a glass of whiskey. Very rarely are my beers under 5.5%, usually somewhere in the 7-8% range, sometimes up to 13%. I'm quite knowledgable about beers and some whiskey. Won't touch gin or straight vodka, that stuff just isn't for me. For me, it's all about taste, and the cheap low-grade stuff has never/will never have a place in my stock. I'm trying to start understanding wines.

My alcohol budget rivals my food budget :ninja:


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

These numbers are all fucked up. In no way is 3.2% a mid-strength beer. All those 1.5's should say 1. A standard unit of alcohol is 0.6 oz(17.75 ml) in a drink.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

tangosthenes said:


> These numbers are all fucked up. In no way is 3.2% a mid-strength beer.


That's a light session beer.

Though to be fair, I've heard people talk about how they've never seen an 8% beer, let alone thinking it's even a good idea to drink such a beer.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Hypaspist said:


> That's a light session beer.
> 
> Though to be fair, I've heard people talk about how they've never seen an 8% beer, let alone thinking it's even a good idea to drink such a beer.


Have they never seen whiskey at 40% then? Or wine at 13%? I don't see why the type of beverage matters as far as that goes. An average beer is 5%, or a little lower in the 4% range, which you can confirm by looking at the contents of the most popular mass-produced beers. This lines up with the amount in 1 shot of 80 proof, which is the most common liquor abv, a glass of wine at 13%.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

chanteuse said:


> I don't want to drink and drive and I want to be alert.


You can always take a cab, walk, or get someone sober to drive you.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Well in a hard night out i'll have about 6 cocktails (About 2-3 std drinks each), about 20-25 JD's and about 15-20 Jager bombs so between 50-60 standard drinks in a clubbing night :3


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Vaan said:


> Well in a hard night out i'll have about 6 cocktails (About 2-3 std drinks each), about 20-25 JD's and about 15-20 Jager bombs so between 50-60 standard drinks in a clubbing night :3


Cool story, bro.


----------



## The Watcher (Mar 28, 2015)

I've got two 25 fl oz beers at 6% sitting in front of me, finished the first just opened the second. Picked it up on the way home. Same last night. i avoided buying more so i don't overdo it on night where I have to work in the morning.

4-6 times per week average, not excessively sunday-thursday nights (usually), more quantity when i know i'll have extra time to sleep it off in the morning. i drink alone more often than socially but more heavily when around others, since my mouth is rarely busy with speaking.

So as a rough estimate, a 30 pack of beer per week. Occasionally hard liquor in place, which a friend has recently suggested I consider due to my now sizable beer belly.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> Cool story, bro.


Thanks man, i'm glad you think so.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Vaan said:


> Thanks man, i'm glad you think so.


I was being sarcastic. Unless you are a hardcore alcoholic who drinks in excess everyday, that much alcohol would kill you. There's no way you could consume 50-60 standard drinks in a night.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> I was being sarcastic. Unless you are a hardcore alcoholic who drinks in excess everyday, that much alcohol would kill you. There's no way you could consume 50-60 standard drinks in a night.


i don't get why people think stuff like that is cool. and think anyone past the age of 20 would believe that was at all possible.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> I was being sarcastic. Unless you are a hardcore alcoholic who drinks in excess everyday, that much alcohol would kill you. There's no way you could consume 50-60 standard drinks in a night.


Not that I'd ever want to, but I think I could consume 50 drinks within a 12 hour time span if I were hooked up to one of these puppies. Gawd I imagine the hangover would last for a few days though.










Substances

Ethylene glycol
Procainamide
Methanol
Isopropyl alcohol
Barbiturates
Lithium
Bromide
Sotalol
Chloral hydrate
Ethanol
Acetone, Atenolol
Theophylline
Salicylates


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> I was being sarcastic. Unless you are a hardcore alcoholic who drinks in excess everyday, that much alcohol would kill you. There's no way you could consume 50-60 standard drinks in a night.


Really? I thought you were being genuine . And you can actually, we are talking 16 hours of drinking (12pm-4am) from someone with a very high tolerance (Artillery are piss heads), with food and water throughout, strong genetics and fitness, and only really hitting the bulk of the drinks in the last few hours or so.

There are lots of other factors that affect it but yes it is possible and the hangovers last days not hours.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

LOL. I recently chaperoned for my cousins prom and got wasted so this is somewhat relevant. 

I only drink socially. I'll usually go for 1-10 standard drinks. If I'm drinking its most likely because I want to get drunk/tipsy. I don't actually _enjoy_ the taste of alcohol, UNLESS its this freaking fantastic rose juice cocktail heaven that I had once. I mean even when the drink is "good", its still not actually _good_, more like good enough….for me to get drunk. 

As far as how often. This past year I drank maybe around 5 times total.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Vaan said:


> Really? I thought you were being genuine . And you can actually, we are talking 16 hours of drinking (12pm-4am) from someone with a very high tolerance (Artillery are piss heads), with food and water throughout, strong genetics and fitness, and only really hitting the bulk of the drinks in the last few hours or so.
> 
> There are lots of other factors that affect it but yes it is possible and the hangovers last days not hours.


That's still 3 drinks an hour. I come from Wisconsin and have done my fair share of drinking and even over that amount of time, it still doesn't seem likely. I could see putting down a 30 pack if you did that on a regular basis, but there's no way you'd do double that. At the peak when I was partying every weekend, there was a handful of times I drank about a 30 pack of beer over 12-15 hours, but I was completely hammered at the end of the night. Double that would have probably killed me and I was a heavyweight for Wisconsin (which is the heavyweight of all the states).


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> That's still 3 drinks an hour. I come from Wisconsin and have done my fair share of drinking and even over that amount of time, it still doesn't seem likely. I could see putting down a 30 pack if you did that on a regular basis, but there's no way you'd do double that. At the peak when I was partying every weekend, there was a handful of times I drank about a 30 pack of beer over 12-15 hours, but I was completely hammered at the end of the night. Double that would have probably killed me and I was a heavyweight for Wisconsin (which is the heavyweight of all the states).


I don't drink beer I drink jack and cokes and once i'm at the club jager bombs etc. The sugar in the drinks helps the absorption rate slower (As opposed to say diet drinks etc). drinking slowly through the day followed by a few hours of hard drinking is what does it (The red bull in the jager bombs causes us to feel that we have more energy than we do which allows us to drink more whereas someone hitting the beers or the spirits would have passed out by this point)

Plus Wisconsin isn't Australia and I must admit we have a really crazy drinking culture (which is quite dangerous really, things like 14-15 year olds getting smashed is considered relatively normal )


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

First time I drank in a while. Definitely hung over.


----------

